# rod + reel advice for stripers/pike



## answer3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi guys
I would like to purchase a new rod and reel to target strippers from a tinboat in coastal saltwater but I don't know which one to buy... there a so many... ideally it would be great if I could also use it in freshwater to target pike. right now I have a medium action bassproshop IM6 graphite series and a pflueger president's reel but I feel it will be too light for bigger fish like that. 
Which one would you recommend?
Thanks!
Damien


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

We use 8 foot medium rods for fishing stripers on the cape with 2500 size reels. Nothing more fun! Your combo will work fine. What pound and kind of line are you using?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2015)

Revo sw spinner with 7 foot med rod


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2015)

Some strippers like a big rod but most like 5 dollar bills


----------



## answer3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jim said:


> We use 8 foot medium rods for fishing stripers on the cape with 2500 size reels. Nothing more fun! Your combo will work fine. What pound and kind of line are you using?



I use 8-12lbs trilene xl line usually but I target bass or pickerell. what line do you recommend for strippers? at least 16-18lbs?


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

12 pound will work and will be fun. You have to dial in your Drag though for sure. :beer:


----------

